# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video >  Digitale Spiegelreflex

## fipsi_k

Hallo!

Ich habe vor mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera anzuschaffen. Ich habe bisher wenig Fotoerfahrung und möchte ein Einsteigermodell. Da ich weiss, dass hier einige (gute) Fotografen im Forum sind, würde ich mich sehr über eure Erfahrungsberichte freuen.

Einsatzgebiet ist Sport (Downhill) aber natürlich auch "Alltagsfotografie" und Urlaubsbilder etc.

Ich habe mich auch schon ein wenig umgesehen und mir gefällt die Canon EOS 1000D nicht schlecht (sogut ich das eben als Laie so sagen kann). Die gäbs z.B. bei Amazon mit EF-S 18-55 Objektiv um 400€.

Könnt ihr mir sonst noch gute Einsteigercams sagen? Das Preissegment wäre ungefähr das angegebene: ~400 Euro.

Danke

----------


## georg

Um 400EUR gibts nicht viel. Nikon startet bei mehr als 500,- mit der D3100 (neuer) oder der D5000 (älter). D3000 ist nicht anzuraten, weiß nicht wie das mit der Canon ist.
geizhals.at/a562568.html




> Einsatzgebiet ist Sport (Downhill)


 Serienaufnahmen kannst bei dem Prissegment vergessen. Dh. du drückst am Punkt ab. Diese tollen Überlagerungsbilder von Sprüngen funktieren da auch nicht so gut, weil du einfach zu wenige Bilder hast. Realitsitsch sind max 2-3Bilder/sek. Da muß jemand schon gewaltig Airtime haben, dass mehr als Bilder raussschaun.




> "Alltagsfotografie" und Urlaubsbilder


 Für Alltagsfotografie und Urlaubsbilder sind Kompaltkameras meist besser als DSLRs. Warum? Weil du die immer zur Hand hast. Eine gute Kompakte wie die Canon S95 hat ein 28-105mm Objektiv. Alleine für das legst du bei DSLRs schon was hin.. und bei 27-88mm (=18-55) hast du einfach weniger Spielraum. Wenn du jetzt Landschaft fotografierst und gerade ein 'Weitwinkel draufhast und hinter dir taucht ein Seehund auf, dann machen alle die Kompakte haben Bilder. Irgendwelche Bilder aber sie haben welche. Du hast keine weil das 200mm Objektiv ist im Rucksack.  :Big Grin: 

Aber klar: Mit einer Kompakten kriegst du bei Action nur Zufallsbilder durch die Verzögerung. Wenn das Budget klein ist, wird es halt wirklich schwierig.

----------


## fipsi_k

serienaufnahmen sind mir nicht soo wichtig. Wenn die Kamera ein eiziges Bild macht, und dieses dafür schön scharf und hoch aufgelöst ist, dann bin ich schon sehr glücklich. Was noch für eine DSLR spricht, dass ich die möglichkeit habe, einen externen Blitz zu verwenden, was bei Sportfotographieen schon recht sinnvoll ist.

Dass es keine Kompaktkamera sondern eine DSLR sein wird, bin ich mir schon ziemlich sicher.

Habe das selbe Set nun in einem Store für 360 Euro gefunden. Was haltest du sonst von der Kamera? Rezessionen sind im internet ja keine schlechten zu lesen.

----------


## georg

Bei Canon kenne ich mich nicht aus und könnte nur die techn. Daten rezensieren, das wird dir aber kaum weiterhelfen. Ist halt ein Modell aus 2008. www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos1000d/ Die rezensionen mußt du halt auf das Niveau von 2008 reduzieren, mit heutigen Modellen ist das nciht mehr so vergleichbar. Bei DSLRs ist die techn. Entwicklung ein Irrsinn.
Aber zu dem Preis gibts nicht viele Alternativen. Die von mir genannten Kameras sind techn. weiterentwickelt aber auch teurer.



> Was noch für eine DSLR spricht, dass ich die möglichkeit habe, einen externen Blitz zu verwenden, was bei Sportfotographieen schon recht sinnvoll ist.


 Auf jeden Fall.

----------


## Bruchpilot

Ich meine dass du mit keinem der beiden "großen" Hersteller Canon und Nikon was falsch machen kannst. Eventuell ins Geschäft gehen und bezüglich Haptik testen. 

Serienbildaufnahme is eher unwichtig. Hab ich beim Downhill fotografieren noch nie verwendet. Bringt eher was beim Snowboarden und mächtig Airtime.

Kenne die Eos 1000D nicht habe allerdings früher eine 350D gehabt die äußerlich vom Gehäuse her ähnlich ist. Bin dann auf eine große 40D umgestiegen und weiß mittlerweile gar nicht mehr wie ich mich mit so einem kleinen Gehäuse anstellen soll.

----------


## grisch

greiff das thema nochmal kurz auf!

bräuchte entscheidungshilfe: canon eos 500d oder nikon d5000?

vor- und nachteile für einen blutigen anfänger, wie mich.

thx.

----------


## Poison :)

www.dslr-forum.de/showthread....ght=500d+d5000 
kaum unterschiede. 
ich würde canon nehmen, andere nikon  :Wink:

----------


## georg

kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5000.htm
www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos500d/
www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond5000/

Es ist ziemlich egal. Wo du dir eher Objektive ausleihen kannst.  :Wink: 

Außer du willst in die Preisklasse der D7000 einsteigen.. da gibt es derzeit nichts was Canon entgegenzusetzen hat. Das ist in einem oder zwei jahre aber sehr wahrscheinlich wieder genau umgekehrt.

Also imho sind die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen eines Herstellers viel größer als zwischen zwei ähnlichpreisigen Modellen zweier Hersteller.

Ich würds generell so zusammenfassen: Schwerpunkt Video -> Canon, Schwerpunkt Blitz -> Nikon.

----------


## grisch

> kenrockwell.com/nikon/d5000.htm
> www.dpreview.com/reviews/canoneos500d/
> www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikond5000/
> 
> Es ist ziemlich egal. Wo du dir eher Objektive ausleihen kannst. 
> 
> Außer du willst in die Preisklasse der D7000 einsteigen.. da gibt es derzeit nichts was Canon entgegenzusetzen hat. Das ist in einem oder zwei jahre aber sehr wahrscheinlich wieder genau umgekehrt.
> 
> Also imho sind die Unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen Modellen eines Herstellers viel größer als zwischen zwei ähnlichpreisigen Modellen zweier Hersteller.
> ...


ich bin auch eher bei der canon, eben z.b. wegen video. bissal günstiger ist sie auch, zumindest bei dem shop, bei dem ich sie nehmen müsste  :Wink:

----------


## Mexx

Also ich hab mir heuer die Canon EOS-550D geleistet und bin hoch begeistert!
Mit schneller SDHC-Card (30Mbit/s) sind 3,4 Bilder in der Sekunde möglich.
Auflösung ist riesig mit 18Mio Pixel.
Qualität der Fotos auch hervorragend.
Hab mir zusätzlich zum Standardobjektiv 18-55 ein 55-250 gekauft, reicht vollkommen.
Kann die Canon EOS-550D nur empfehlen!

edit: Videos werden in FullHD aufegenommen.

----------


## mystic83

Auf der suche nach einer dslr für einen Einsteiger bin ich über die Sony DSLR-A290L gestolpert! Taugt die was? Also von der Handhabung ist sie schon sehr angenehm und auch preislich liegt sie im Rahmen! Kann mir wer von euch weiterhelfen? Danke schon mal im voraus.

----------


## georg

Nachdem dir bis jetzt keiner geantwortet hat, scheint hier keiner eine Sony DSLR zu haben. Da können wir dir dann leider nicht weiterhelfen. Grundsätzlich kann ich dir nur sagen, wenn du eine DSLR kaufst, entscheidest du dich nicht nur für ein Gehäuse sondern für ein System. Wenn du jetzt sagst: Ok, ich kauf mir das Gehäuse mit dem Kitobjektiv, möglicherweise noch ein zweites Objektiv und einen Blitz und das wars, dann hast du sehr viel Auswahl. Aber wenn du sagst: Ok, ich will jetzt einmal das Gehäuse und dann brauch ich noch ein lichtstarkes Tele, ein lichtstarkes Portrait, ein Makro, Weitwinkel, mehrere fernsteuerbare Blitze, .. blablablabla.. dann solltest du dir ansehen ob Sony da eine ausreichende Auswahl anbietet.
Des weiteren: An der Anzahl der Antworten hier siehst du schon eine Manko: Nur wenige können dir weiterhelfen weil es wenige haben. Schau dich mal im Netz um ob es da eine gute Community gibt.

----------


## syrocool

ich bin jetzt auch schon länger am vergleichen diverser dslr's die nikon d3100 und d5000 sind empfehlenswert die canon 500d is auch net so übel aber die absolut beste cam (preis leistung)
bietet dir eine sony alpha 33 die macht 7 bilder in der sekunde, hat fullHD mit liveview und ist mit mit 650€ für das was sie kann wirklich nicht teuer 
wie gesagt ich hab selber auch keine dslr
möchte aber bilder im mtb und snowboardbereich machen und ev. ein paar videos
überleg dir gut bevor du bei etwas geld sparen willst wo man eigentlich nicht spart
ich werd mir auf jedenfall die alpha 33 ordern   :Big Grin:

----------


## Lordz

Hatte eine Aplha 100 , die war 2 mal kaputt ( die steuereinheit für den speigel oder so ka .. jedenfalls löste sie nicht aus ... )

gut ...

Nun canon eos 7d .. hammer teil , zwar in gewisser hinsicht sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig aber eine sehr geile kamera ... 
I denk trotzdem dass für die meisten ambitionierten fotografen auch eine 350d und aufwärts ausreicht , weil man damit scho sehr gute bilder machen kann .. Für mich war ausschlaggebend die 8 bilder /sec und das gehäuse ( Leider trotzdem kein Vollformat ) 
wurscht ...
mir reichts komplett ... wichtig is auch die linse .. Man bekommt zwar sehr gute Sigma , tamrons und wie sie alles heißen , aber gegen ein Canon efs objektiv is das wie Sommer und Winter ..
Schneller autofokus usw....

Es kommt halt wirklich drauf an was du machst .. ich fotografiere derzeit viel , da zahlt sich das dann schon aus . 

Fürs gelegentliche fotos machen reicht a Kompaktcam ala powershot glaub ich auch schon aus ....

----------


## georg

> Fürs gelegentliche fotos machen reicht a Kompaktcam ala powershot glaub ich auch schon aus ...


 Absolut. Je kleiner eine Kamera desto besser. Am liebsten wär mir eine Kamera mit KB Sensor die nicht viel größer ist als der Sensor selber.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ich halte die riesigen Gehäuse wie sie seit wenigen Jahren in Mode kommen (seit den 90ern werden die Spitzenmodelle immer größer) für nichts anderes als Ersatzhandlungen für gut verdienende Männer Mitte 40. Die kaufen sich Harleys,  Sportwägen und/oder dicke Kameras um andere Defizite zu kompensieren.
Leider springen die Hersteller auf diesen Zug auf - klar, die Kundschaft hat die meiste Kohle - und produzieren nichts anderes (kleineres) weil das nur wenige kaufen würden.

Size matters.

----------


## georg

Es gibt für alle Belange rund um Medien wie Foto und Video jetzt eine eigene Abteilung hier.
Mountainbike Media: Foto und Video

Bitte sämtlichen neuen Beiträge dort verfassen. DANKE!

----------


## mankra

Na ja, ist eine Cam mal etwas kleiner (Canon 1000), dann wird bemängelt, daß diese für große Hände weniger gut in der Hand liegt. Scheinbar hilft ein gr. Gehäuse als Gegenstück bei größeren Objektiven.

Interressant ist diese Compactcam: Relativ großer Sensor und Objektiv und "nur" 10 MP:
geizhals.at/a605182.html
www.dpreview.com/reviews/OlympusXZ1/

----------


## klamsi

Überleg grad meine Canon Eos 300d gegen eine 550d zu tauschen.
Gründe wären vor allem das größere Display bzw. die Videofunktion der 550d...

Jetzt zu den fragen:
- Kennt jemand die 600d zahlt sich der aufpreis aus? Außer dem schwenkbaren Display hätte ich jetzt nichts endteckt was die Kamera interessanter macht.
- Weiss jemand ob Canon demnächst etwas in dem Segment plant auf dass es sich zu warten lohnt?
- Wie gut funktioniert die Videofunktion der 550d?
- Bietet Sony, Nikon  Preis/Leistungsmässig etwas bessers an?
- Was kann man den eurer Meinung noch für eine 300d verlangen?

Ein anderer Gedanke von mir wäre dann noch nur das Gehäuse zu kaufen da das Standartobjektiv eher bescheiden ist.
Was wäre denn eine gute Alternative zu dem Standartobjektiv welches auch leistbar ist (Tamron?).

thx

----------


## mankra

Das schwenkbare Display wäre für mich der Hauptgrund zu wechseln, soetwas wäre sehroft praktisch.

----------


## georg

> Scheinbar hilft ein gr. Gehäuse als Gegenstück bei größeren Objektiven.


 Nö. Große Linsen müssen ausbalanciert sein. Je leichter das Gehäuse ist, desto weniger müssen die Ingenieure das Gehäusegewicht berücksichtigen und desto besser wären die neuen großen Teles ausbalanciert.
Große Gehäuse sind Schwanzersatz. Mehr nicht. Meine Meinung.
Bemerkung: ich hab für meine D700 auch den Zusatzakku. Aber nur wenn ich 8fps haben will. Viel zu groß und schwer.




> - Bietet Sony, Nikon Preis/Leistungsmässig etwas bessers an?


 Video? Nö, da ist imho Canon führend. Panasonic kommt bei Video ran aber die haben andere Probleme (kein Zubehör lieferbar, nur Four-Thirds EVIL)

----------


## Poison :)

video ist top! hats hd oder full hd? weis ich grad ned! 
tamron 17-50 2,8 als immerdrauf (preisleistung=1)  :Way To Go:

----------


## mankra

> Nö. Große Linsen müssen ausbalanciert sein. Je leichter das Gehäuse ist, desto weniger müssen die Ingenieure das Gehäusegewicht berücksichtigen und desto besser wären die neuen großen Teles ausbalanciert.
> Große Gehäuse sind Schwanzersatz. Mehr nicht. Meine Meinung.


Keine Ahnung, wie gesagt, liest man immer wieder in div. Tests. Da man die Spiegel eh bald weglassen wird, werden die Gehäuse wohl wieder kleiner werden.

----------


## dh-noob

> Jetzt zu den fragen:
> - Kennt jemand die 600d zahlt sich der aufpreis aus? Außer dem schwenkbaren Display hätte ich jetzt nichts endteckt was die Kamera interessanter macht.
> entfernt sich zwar von einer "klassischen" SLR, aber manchmal (bei hohen oder tiefen perspektiven) ist das sicher ein vorteil
> - Wie gut funktioniert die Videofunktion der 550d?
> meiner meinung nach ist die quali echt super. hier mal ein link. die meisten videos sind "nur" mit der 500 gemacht worden und echt super! vimeo.com/bkproductions
> - Was kann man den eurer Meinung noch für eine 300d verlangen?
> je nach auslösungszahl würde ich sagen. ich denke 150-200€ sind da eher das maximale. eine neue 1000d gibts unter 350€
> 
> ein tamron 17-50 2.8 ist wirklich ein gutes teil und nicht so sehr teuer!
> ...


edit: ich habe direkt ins zitat reingeschrieben und unterstrichen!

----------


## georg

> liest man immer wieder in div. Tests


 Über einen X5 liest man in der Auto Bild auch kaum schlechtes.

----------


## Red

> video ist top! hats hd oder full hd? weis ich grad ned!
> 
> tamron 17-50 2,8 als immerdrauf (preisleistung=1) :waytoggo:


Tamron 17-50 ein riesen Gerät, hat mein Bruder an der D5000.

Aber der hat sich ja eh auch hier im Forum vorher erkundigt.

----------


## mankra

> Über einen X5 liest man in der Auto Bild auch kaum schlechtes.

 Gibts auch nix auszusetzen  :Wink:

----------


## fipsi_k

Hallo!

Ich hab nun seit Dezember die Canon 1000d und sie ist genau das, was ich mir vorgestellt habe. Eine schöne Einsteiger Spiegelreflexkamera für wenig Geld. Habe schon viele Fotos geschossen und ich kann sie jedem weiterempfehlen, der gerne mit dem Fotografieren anfangen möchte.

Im Nachhinein gesehen wäre die 550d auch nicht schlecht gewesen, wegen videofunktion, aber habe die kamera fürs Fotografieren gekauft, Videos wären für mich nur ein zusätzliches feature.

----------


## grisch

hey, das mit der videofunktion ist eh nicht unbedingt die kernkompetenz einer derartigen kamera (also von der 500er zB).

man braucht da noch ein objektiv mit integriertem bildstabilisator, dann kannst gleich einer videokamera filmen, ansonsten eher nur mit stativ.

nehme jedoch an, dass ein derartiger bildstabilisator ab einer gewissen preisklasse in der kamera ist.
aber das werden die pro's hier besser wissen.

----------


## mankra

Ne, ist bei Nikkon, Canon bis zu den Topmodellen nicht im Gehäuse, sondern nur jedesmal übers Objektiv mitzukaufen.
Sony, Olympus habens tw. im Gehäuse eingebaut, glaub aber, gute Objektive sind trotzdem kaum günstiger.

----------


## fipsi_k

> hey, das mit der videofunktion ist eh nicht unbedingt die kernkompetenz einer derartigen kamera (also von der 500er zB).


von der 500er vielleicht nicht, aber wenn man sich sowas durchliest: www.gizmodo.de/2010/04/14/sta...i-gedreht.html

wer hätte gedacht, dass man mit spiegelreflexkameras (canon 5d) fernsehserien dreht? also das find ich schon beeindruckend!

----------


## Lordz

das problem wie schon oben erwähnt , das gehäuse ist halt immer nur so gut wie das Objektiv und der anwender ... bin ja ein absoluter Gegner von "Automatik" Programm fotografierer , stell meine Cam immer manuell ein und da ist einfach mehr rauszuholen !

Wenn ich im automodus knipsel is mei iphone kamera ja schon gleichwertig ..

Weiters mit videofkt. bei spiegelreflex is , das die meisten Gehäuse keinen Autofokus haben bzw. die Kamera nur einmal scharf stellt ... des is eigentlich für actionaufnahmen voll für nix . selber scharfstellen is manchmal schwierig ..

----------


## georg

> hey, das mit der videofunktion ist eh nicht unbedingt die kernkompetenz einer derartigen kamera (also von der 500er zB).


 Genau. Prinzipbedingt ist das filmen mit einer SLR eine Krücke. Es geht AUCH. Es ist unheimlich praktisch, wenn man nicht mehrere Kameras mitschlepen muß. es ist ungemein toll, wenn man einen "Dia"vortrag mit Videos erweitern kann.. aber mehr auch nicht. Richtiges Filmen ist das bei weitem nicht.



> man braucht da noch ein objektiv mit integriertem bildstabilisator


 Neinenein... im Gegenteil. Nicht mal der AF darf aktiviert werden, wenn man "RICHTIG" filmen will. Da benötigt man gaaanz andere Sachen, wie Rig, Beleuchtung.. aber wie gesagt: Kurz ein Video anreissen ist ganz ok. Film? Nur mit Erweiterungen die 10-100x mehr kosten als Gehäuse und Profiobjektiv zusammen.



> das gehäuse ist halt immer nur so gut wie das Objektiv und der anwender


 Eher wie der Anwender. Es gibt kaum noch wirklich  schlechte Linsen. Selbst die Plastikkitobjektive sind in ihrem Bereich optisch schon der absolute Hammer wenn man weiß wo die Grenzen liegen.



> bin ja ein absoluter Gegner von "Automatik" Programm fotografierer , stell meine Cam immer manuell ein und da ist einfach mehr rauszuholen !


 Die (Semi)ProSLRs haben gar keinen automatikmodus. Wenn du "P" meinst, also die Fastvollautomatik, dann würde ich meinen, die Kameras machen das von sich aus besser - und 100x schneller - als 99% der Anwender hier. Total manuell - da muß man schon wissen was man macht und sich die Zeit nehmen dafür. Immer ist da sicherlich nicht mehr rauszuholen, weil du da etliche Bilder NICHT machst.  :Wink: 



> Wenn ich im automodus knipsel is mei iphone kamera ja schon gleichwertig ..


 Dann schmeiß deine SLR weg und nimm das Iphone.



> Weiters mit videofkt. bei spiegelreflex is , das die meisten Gehäuse keinen Autofokus haben bzw. die Kamera nur einmal scharf stellt ..


 wiederum  der Unteerschied: Film und Autofokus? Vergiß es. Da wird manuell fokussiert. Schnelles Video und AF? Kann gehen, vor allem mit APS-C Sensor und kleiner Blende aber die PhasenAF Geschwindigkeit geht prinzipbedingt (noch) nicht (mal sehen was heuer rauskommt, es wird gemunkelt). Abgehsen davon hat man das Motorgeräusch am Video, außer man macht das einzig ware nämlich wie im Film einen externen Soundrecorder mitlaufen lassen und mit Klappe synchronisieren.




> wer hätte gedacht, dass man mit spiegelreflexkameras (canon 5d) fernsehserien dreht


Warum nicht? Aber weißt du auch was da an Ausrüstung drumherum benötigt wird? Da läuft die 5D oder 7D unter Peanuts, selbst wenn die für die "Matrix-Effekte" 50Stk davon in Reihe aufstellen. Alles eine Frage das Anspruchs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## dergö!

Ey Lordz, du bist mit der 7D richtig zufrieden, oder? Verwende seit 3 Jahren eine 30D und irgendwann möcht ich ein neues Gehäuse... die 30er hat gute Dienste geleistet, jetzt fängt das Einstellrad an zu spinnen: Nach 7,8 Klicks geht´s auf einmal leer durch, passiert mir immer wieder mal bei der Meßfeldauswahl z.B., zum Glück hab ich aber das selbe Radl auch am Batteriegriff, vielleicht komm ich noch über die Saison. Die 7er interessiert mich vor allem wegen der größeren Anzahl an Meßfeldern gegenüber der 60er... zu eurer Diskussion bezüglich automatisch vs. manuell fokusieren - hab da die verschiedensten Meinungen von echten Topfotografen gehört: Ian Hylands macht z.B. viel mit Automatik (...fokusieren, ned Automatikprogramm), der Herr Bause schwört wiederum auf manuellen Fokus... ich für meinen Teil (...ohne der Zeit, mich zu intensiv damit zu beschäftigen) komm am besten mit dem TV-Programm zurecht. Der Autofokus der 7er geht nicht perfekt weil auch Videofunktion? Da hab ich etwas falsch verstanden, oder? Und noch eine Frage: Bin mit meinem Sigma 17-35er (2.8er) zufrieden gewesen, hab aber keinen Vergleich... nur: das dementsprechende Canon brennt schon schwer im Börsel und die leistbaren Canon haben nicht die Lichtstärke... viele Fragen, hauptsoch Spaß mochts! Cheers, Gö!

----------


## dergö!

...noch eine Frage: Steht statt der 7D schon wieder eine Weiterentwicklung in den Startlöchern, sodass man unbedingt noch zuwarten sollte?

----------


## Poison :)

> ...noch eine Frage: Steht statt der 7D schon wieder eine Weiterentwicklung in den Startlöchern, sodass man unbedingt noch zuwarten sollte?

 ich denke nicht, man weis aber nie  :Lol:    

> Der Autofokus der 7er geht nicht perfekt weil auch Videofunktion? Da hab ich etwas falsch verstanden, oder?

 absolut falsch verstanden  :Wink:  7er hat nach der 1er den besten fokus! atemberaubend schnell und traffsicher...für eine 1.2k cam der wahnsinn!
da fehlt zur 1er fast (gar) nix mehr! 
bin mit der 7er extrem zufrieden, bester alleskönner bei canon

----------


## Lordz

Ey michi

I glaub des is jetzt falsch rüberkommen ..

Autofokus is der hammer vorallem bei einem Canon original objektiv ( Dank usm ) ist sauschnell und zuverlässig ... Wenn er das gewünschte objekt mit den messfeldern erwischt .. Beim 80% funkts ... 
Beim video hab i mir dacht das die technik soweit is das des ding auch bei videos machen einen AF hat .. ( Hat jetzt aber rein garnix mit den Programmen zu tun ob manuell oder nicht )

I stells eigentlich immer manuell ein , und ja auch die 7D hat ein Vollautomatikprogramm !
( Natürlich bei am z.b Ball abend im Av oda Tv )
Add: Autofocus = hat trotzdem auch was mit den Objektiv zu tun , da meine 2 tamrons beide unscharf sind ( gehören whs auf die 7d abgestimmt bzw eingestellt bzw. eingeschärft )

Zur Kamera : Sicher eine tolle Kamera , preislich , nja ... ich denk mir im nachhinein gleich auf die 5d ? die is vl net so schnell in der BILDfolge dafür halt vollformat ... ne ... passt eh ! i bin zufrieden ( machs ja eigentli a nur hobby mäßig )

Gehäuse liegt super in der hand , mich hat halt die schnelle bildfolge gereizt , video funktion und Live view und schnick schnack brauch i eigentlich nie , schnell is sie auch ( Hab vorher sony ghabt , die war beim bilderdurchblättern scho langsam ) kommt natürlich auch auf die speicherkarte drauf an ..

Verstellen kannst halt auch so zimlich alles , was mir auch gut gefällt sind die frei wählbaren modi , wo du dein eigenes Setup abspeichern kannst 
Integrierte wasserwage is auch lässig für langzeitbelichtungs gschichtl ( Obwohls dus whs eh nie bzw ich auch nie gschafft hab sie mit am stativ 100% in die waage zu bringen , vl mit viel geduld , is aber a net wichtig )

Ich denk mir du wirst viel sport fotografie machen , daher finde ich dass du mit der 7d nix falsch machst

Lieblings objektiv is des 10-20 von canon kostet 700 is echt ein traum
für immerdrauf hab ich das tamron 17-50
Tele 70-200 / 2.8

Wunsch wär nur a fixbrennweite für Portät , aber derzeit passt mir keines so richtig ( Budget ) 

Blitz musst dann eigentlich a glei an 580ex nehmen , der kommt a gscheit mit den serienbildern mit , wennst extern serienbilder machen willst musst fast funkübertragungsdinger ala pocket wizard kaufen ( mei nächste anschaffung )

So genug geredet , Super cam !
Wennst willst ( i man so weit wohn ma ja net wegg ) kannst sie dir ja mal anschaun .

lg

----------


## Lordz

> ...noch eine Frage: Steht statt der 7D schon wieder eine Weiterentwicklung in den Startlöchern, sodass man unbedingt noch zuwarten sollte?


Keine ahnung , irgend a 1100 d kommt is aber whs eher so wie a bessere 1000d ... hm ... probier mal die 7d aus

----------


## bausetom

eöööö da gö! 

hol da zb auf dfoum.net a gebrauchte 7d, oder a 60d, oder a neue 50d tuats a für deinereiner!!
die problematik is bei den neuesten cams viel mehr die tatsache der einzelnen pixelgrössen bzw der abstände zwischen den einzelnen pixel! da bekommst die maximal mögliche qualität wirklich erst zu sehen wenn die canon L festbrennweiten nutzt! merk i auch grad massiv, hab ja komplett umgstellt auf fixe, nix mehr mit L-zooms! und des is dann einfach no amal 100:1!!
also wenn zb a günstige 50d bekommst, a 60d dann nimms, und investier lieber a bissl mehr in die linsen! alles andere is vergebene liebesmüh!

a griasl dir ausm weschtn - da tom

----------


## Lordz

Cool , das da wer gleich denkt wie ich ..

hab vorher auch dacht tamrons und so werdens tun , aber wie ich mein erstes Canon bekommen hab , dann merkst erst was die kamera wirklich kann

----------


## Tyrolens

Das ist doch altes Wissen, dass nur mit fester Brennweite gute Photos zu machen sind. 
Ich finde das auch für Amateure wie unsereins wichtig, weil es auch dazu zwingt, sich Photographierpositionen aktiv zu erarbeiten, ab und zu auch zu erkämpfen. Das schärft das Auge.

----------


## Poison :)

> Zur Kamera : Sicher eine tolle Kamera , preislich , nja ... ich denk mir im nachhinein gleich auf die 5d ? die is vl net so schnell in der BILDfolge dafür halt vollformat ... ne ... passt eh ! i bin zufrieden ( machs ja eigentli a nur hobby mäßig )


hab auch kurz überlegt...aber für sport zum vergessen!

daher die 7d als allrounder  :Smile:

----------


## georg

> Steht statt der 7D schon wieder eine Weiterentwicklung in den Startlöchern, sodass man unbedingt noch zuwarten sollte?


 Selbst wenn, dann wird es noch länger dauern bis Canon die Produktion so weit hochgefahren hat, dass angemessene Stückzahlen geliefert werden kann. Denkt daran, dass dort derzeit Ausnahmezustand herrscht.



> hab da die verschiedensten Meinungen von echten Topfotografen gehört: Ian Hylands macht z.B. viel mit Automatik (...fokusieren, ned Automatikprogramm), der Herr Bause schwört wiederum auf manuellen Fokus.


 Wenn du Zeit hast, den Fokus per LiveView und riesigen Zoomlevel einzustellen, dann den Sensor abkühlen zu lassen und dann das Foto zu machen - dann ist manuell schärfer.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Ansonsten AF, nur bei schwierigen Lichtbedingungen und lichtschwachen Objektiv kann manuell korrigieren Vorteile bringen.
Also Zusammenfassend: "Studio", Makro -> manuell ; Im Feld -> AF



> komm am besten mit dem TV-Programm zurecht.


 Bei Action, vor allem mit Blitz, sicher eine gute Wahl.



> ich denk mir im nachhinein gleich auf die 5d


 Soferne man Video machen will und man nicht unbedingt die geringere Schärfentiefe und das eventuell bessere Rauschverhalten benötigt würde ich auf jeden Fall bei APS-C bleiben. Ich besitze im übrigen eine APS-C und eine KB Kamera.
5D für Sport? Eher nö. Bringt nix. Wenn Canon dann imho 7D oder 1D. Oder auf die gelbe Seite der Macht wechseln und eine D3S checken.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Big Grin: 




> bin mit der 7er extrem zufrieden, bester alleskönner bei canon


 Habs 2010 nur 2 Wochen im Gebirge miterlebt und einmal selber testen können und kann das nur bestätigen. Auch wenn die Kamera von der anderen Seite der Macht ist,  :Wink:  sie ist der derzeit beste Mix aus professionellen Photomöglichkeiten und Video.



> Das ist doch altes Wissen, dass nur mit fester Brennweite gute Photos zu machen sind.


 Absolut richtig. Ich denke nicht, dass hier irgendeiner von der Qualität einer Linse eingeschränkt wird. Wenn die ganzen Leute hier mal so gut sind, dass Unterschiede zwischen Canon, Nikon, Zeiss merkbar sind, dann machen wir eine Agentur auf.  :Mr. Red:   :Big Grin:

----------

